# Hk Psp



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If you've ever considered getting one of the HK P7's now might be the time. *SCP Firearms* ( www.scpfirearms.com ) in Tallahassee is selling the Grade B imports for $539 shipped! He is 220ST on the www.sigforum.com He also has some for $579 that he says are somewhat better. These are the P7 PSP models with the mag release on the butt of the grip (Euro style). I think I'm gonna' get one even though I've already got the P7M8. They will never get any cheaper and the supply will dry up soon. Just a heads up if you're interested. :smt028


----------



## mildot326 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good decision Buds, I just picked up a P7 PSP, being a HK junkie it was inevitable. From what I've been reading I'm looking forward the squeeze cocker? Good deal though, and the supply won't last long. Mags on Gunbroker were going for $50, while supplies last!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks. I've had the P7M8 for a while now and I absolutely love it. I paid a lot more for it than these PSPs are going for. Extremely safe. If you don't have the cocker squeezed, it's not goin' to fire and when you have it squeezed, you're shooting a single action semi-auto. Another plus is they are very slim. I don't mind a 9mm but I prefer bigger. I'll just have to get over it.


----------



## mildot326 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I would had probably picked up a P7 M13, since the grip body is larger, but the price is triple!!. Nonetheless looking forward to shooting the P7.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If you're looking for a larger grip surface, try the Nils wooden grips. They add a little "girth" to the grip that fits my larger hands much better. They are not cheap but they sure feel good and I think they look great. :smt023
(Don't know whose these guns belong to or who took the pic, but I borrowed the pic for example purposes)


----------



## mildot326 (Apr 11, 2008)

Follow up, mags were in great condition from said "pawn shop" no complants and the shipping was quite fast.


----------

